# More details!! Next Gen ECOTEC info



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting. Still using a timing chain instead of a timing belt, so thats a definite plus. I didn't see anything about a 1.5L turbo, which was rumored to be in the next-gen Cruze. Going on the information in the article, it looks like the most we can expect is a 165 hp / 184 ft-lb engine (1.6T?). Or we could get the 1.4T with 148 hp / 173 ft-lb, assuming all of these values translate to SAE certified. If we do end up with the new 1.4T, it was kind of disappointing to read that it only gets a 5% increase in efficiency. We'll have to wait for more info.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

From all the latest info it doesn't sound like a 1.5 turbo will be made(at least yet). There is a mention of a 1.5L non-turbo going into next years cruze in China.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BowtieGuy said:


> Or we could get the 1.4T with 148 hp / 173 ft-lb, assuming all of these values translate to SAE certified. If we do end up with the new 1.4T, it was kind of disappointing to read that it only gets a 5% increase in efficiency. We'll have to wait for more info.


A gain of 10HP and 25lb-ft of torque plus a 5% improvement in efficiency, sounds great to me. Also sounds like with the variable intake the engine will no longer run out of breath at 5,000RPM.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, my Eco is blowing my mind on MPGs. I just wonder if only a 5% gain in efficiency is enough to remain competitive in its class (or to stay near the top) by the time it gets here. The power upgrades are definitely necessary to be competitive. Even a 10 hp / 20 ft-lbs increase might not be enough to keep the Cruze competitive in 2016.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That article won't work for me for some reason, won't finish loading. Does it have anything about the diesel?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

money_man said:


> That article won't work for me for some reason, won't finish loading. Does it have anything about the diesel?


Page loads fine for me in Chrome and IE8. The webpage has two embedded Flash videos, which may be the cause of your page load issue. I suggest you check to see if your running the most recent stable version of Flash.

Here the link: Adobe Flash Player


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure why the article won't work for you, any one else have any problems?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I'm not sure why the article won't work for you, any one else have any problems?


As I reported earlier today, none whatsoever. Displays perfectly in IE8, Firefox 29.0.1 and Google Chrome 34.0.1847.137 m.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been wondering when this forum would catch up on the new design plans for the ecotech series engines . I do not recall anything about the diesel . The information that I could read is also on GMInsidenews.com . GM Inside News Forum


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

loaded fine a little while later. prob just my internet connection on my phone.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh no, not another economy car dual-clutch gearbox.

The ones in the Mercedes CLA and Ford Focus are both clunky, confused pieces of junk.

A more torquey/fuel-efficient (direct injection?) 1.4 would be well-received though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Oh no, not another economy car dual-clutch gearbox.
> 
> The ones in the Mercedes CLA and Ford Focus are both clunky, confused pieces of junk.


Right but GM had a patent on their dual clutch since like 2010 before this generation cruze was released, hopefully that means they took the time to work out all the bugs. I suspect it will be an improvement in MPG and possibly a bit less clunky than the current auto.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> *Integrated DOHC cylinder head and exhaust manifold.* The new Ecotec engines feature an integrated aluminum cylinder head/exhaust manifold, which further reduces weight—an attribute that contributes to increased vehicle efficiency and a more favorable front-to-rear weight balance, for a more responsive driving experience.
> The cylinder head features a water-cooled exhaust manifold integrated within the aluminum casting. Its single-piece design provides a number of benefits, including quicker engine warm-up, which contributes to better emissions performance. It also enhances durability by eliminating the need for gasket sealing around the exhaust ports, as well as offering under-hood packaging advantages.


That's interesting...sounds like a pain to replace (if ever needed), but could address warm-up and no heat complaints from the small engines.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> That's interesting...sounds like a pain to replace (if ever needed), but could address warm-up and no heat complaints from the small engines.


It should reduce cost on manufacturing, but what happens if you need a valve replaced? drop the crank and pistons out the oil pan? This also eliminates any possible head gasket issues & probably makes containing that high compression easier. 

How much lighter is the engine if the head and block do not need to be reinforced for the bolting surface? Bet its a pretty significant drop in metal required.


----------

